# YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! going back to work and also returning to the shop.:))



## deere_x475guy (Feb 12, 2009)

I had great news from my surgeon yesterday and the fusion in my neck has taken very well. I go back to work next week and he said I can return to working in my hobby machine shop with a 30 lb weight restriction for right now and I have to take frequent breaks. I just need to work up to getting in a full day. I have PT for 10 weeks and for the first two weeks at work I can only be there 8 hours a day.

I will be picking up my new mill the last weekend in February, in the mean time I have lots of minor stuff I can do in the shop to organize better.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations Bob :bow:. Good to have you back in the shop and working

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## joeby (Feb 12, 2009)

Good deal!

 Please keep in mind the restrictions and instructions though. You've probably heard it all by now, but I know several people who have had similar surgery and completely negated any improvement by not following the restrictions.

 Take it easy and be careful!

Kevin


----------



## cfellows (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to hear, Bob. Glad things are working out for you.

By the way, I hope you are not planning to "literally" pick up the mill at the end of February! :big:

Chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Kevin, now worries about over doing, I am taking it easy and just doing small light stuff...he said I should work back into my full capacity slowly and that is the route I want to take. The memories of taking all the drugs and being off my game for the last 5 months are all to fresh in my mind.))

HAHA Chuck not this one. It was bought new set up with the DRO and table feed in January 2006. It's had very little use and the clear plastic coating that peels off the name plates, and speed plate are still there and the guy never used the DRO. It's been where it is now in storage for the last 6 months.

Little tool gloat here.


----------



## itowbig (Feb 12, 2009)

yeee haaaaaaaa  good for you


----------



## Maryak (Feb 12, 2009)

deere_x475guy,

This is GOOD NEWS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking at the photo of the mill and combining everything. I'd say you are entitled to at least 2 very big gloats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Stan (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome back Bob. Take it from one who knows. Follow the directions and be careful. My first surgery was successful. The second one not nearly as good and only myself to blame.


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 12, 2009)

joeby  said:
			
		

> Please keep in mind the restrictions and instructions though. You've probably heard it all by now, but I know several people who have had similar surgery and completely negated any improvement by not following the restrictions.



I'll second that. You've probably had everone tell you to mind the doc, but sometimes things happen...

Wife's Grandmother went in for a hip replacement. Three weeks after surgery, all was going good so she decided she must not need the walker and canes anymore. Guess how much worse her limp and pain is now?! ???

Andrew


----------



## ksouers (Feb 12, 2009)

Good news, Bob! 

Welcome back to the shop!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 12, 2009)

That is great news!

What will your come back project be?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 12, 2009)

Good question Steve, I think I will get back on the Webster. I found the prints I modified when I changed the gear specs so I should be good to go now. 

I spent the day re-arranging the shop and got the tv/satellite receiver up on the wall now and the cart with the fridge, and microwave are outside of the heated part of my shop. I am trying to figure a way to get a small desk in there so I can work on my laptop from that.


----------



## Andrew_D (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on getting the shop re-organized in anticipation of some long-awaited chip-making! :bow:

When do we get to see pics of that mill in its' new home? 
And pics of the rest of the new layout?

Andrew


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Andrew I just checked and I guess I have never posted pics of my shop, just bits and pieces so once I get it properly set up (probably sometime in March) I will post some.

When I enclosed the heated part of my shop I used metal studs and I think they are going to be a pain in the butt to attach drywall to. My neighbor came over and he tried to put up one piece for me and he wasn't to successful in getting the screws to go into the studs w/o tearing up the drywall. I think I am going to end up putting 1/2" plywood up or something similar.


----------



## Stan (Feb 13, 2009)

The only advantage of drywall in a shop is that it is somewhat fireproof. Other than that, it is too easy to damage and won't hold screws to hang things.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Stan, I used plywood on the outside walls and I think your right I would be better off to go with that to cover the interior walls also.


----------



## kvom (Feb 13, 2009)

Drywall will hold OK if you use toggle bolts. If you do want drywall the best approach is to attach wood firring strips to the metal studs, and then screw the drywall to the strips. I helped a friend do just that recently.

That said, driving the metal screws through the strips and metal was hard work with a 1/2" drill, and not recommended for someone recovering from surgery.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Kvom, thanks for the input, I think I am going to go with OSB, it is cheaper than plywood (I just called).  My neighbor is going to help me do this a little at a time. I have a couple of weeks before the mill gets here and I will need to put up 8 sheets for the interior walls. I don't have anything that I have to cut out for because I am going to run the electrical outlets for these walls in conduit.


----------



## kvom (Feb 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with OSB other than the way it looks. With only 8 sheets to hang I would be tempted to spend the extra for plywood, which will look better painted.

For your outlets, I suggest you run 12-3 or 10-3 wire rather than the normal 14-2. This would allow you to convert an outlet to 220V in the future if you see the need.

Conduit will be more expensive than just drilling holes in the metal studs to run your wire. Given a good drill and a unibit the holes can be done pretty quick assuming your neighbor will do it for you.


----------



## rleete (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can afford the extra cost, go with T1-11 or plywood (3/8" or thicker). The reason being, if you want to hang stuff, all you need is screws, not a toggle for everything. For smaller stuff, a small finishing nail will do.

I finished off my basement bar with OSB, and you can't hang anything on the walls with that stuff. Nails won't support any appreciable weight, and screws tend to tear out.


----------

